# Planning CNC build



## Joework (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, everyone ! I have just join this forum to learn more about building my own CNC.
I thought using an old (steel framed) bed (6' 3"1/4 x 3' 2"1/2). I don't really know where to start, but i thought getting the frame, or cutting surface area, first would the thing to do, after which , i'd build it up from there....I know the learning curve on something like Building your own CNC will be steep , but I'm willing to put in the time. If anyone knows where I can get more info. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joel

You may want to check out the link below,tons of info about the CNC 


CNCzone.com-The Ultimate Machinist Community - Powered by vBulletin

======


Joework said:


> Hi, everyone ! I have just join this forum to learn more about building my own CNC.
> I thought using an old (steel framed) bed (6' 3"1/4 x 3' 2"1/2). I don't really know where to start, but i thought getting the frame, or cutting surface area, first would the thing to do, after which , i'd build it up from there....I know the learning curve on something like Building your own CNC will be steep , but I'm willing to put in the time. If anyone knows where I can get more info. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello Joel !*



Joework said:


> Hi, everyone ! I have just join this forum to learn more about building my own CNC.
> I thought using an old (steel framed) bed (6' 3"1/4 x 3' 2"1/2). I don't really know where to start, but i thought getting the frame, or cutting surface area, first would the thing to do, after which , i'd build it up from there....I know the learning curve on something like Building your own CNC will be steep , but I'm willing to put in the time. If anyone knows where I can get more info. I'd appreciate it.


That sounds like a tall order. I personally don't know any thing about them, there is a place where you can check on the forum. While you are on this page, Take a look around and have fun:agree:


----------



## blurrycustoms (Feb 23, 2009)

CNCZone.com is a great place to look and get started, but I am sure that there are some members here that wouldn't mind pointing you in the right direction.

If you can give a little more of an explanation of your requirements:

-Application? What are you wanting to use it for? What materials are you looking to cut? Size requirements? Etc.
-Budget? In a project like this, it's always good to set a budget, even if it's $20,000 it will still help keep you on track.

That would help to get you started.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello Joel and welcome to the forum

CNC routing? sounds very interesting and good luck on your project


----------

